I'm too stupid to understand math. Is there a book to prove me wrong? - asoli
======
ktpsns
The "... for dummies" series is quite good from my experience. What particular
topic are you interested in?

If you are learning math in school/college/university, you should explore your
library for alternative primers and textbooks. Despite they may cover the same
content, authors heavily differ in the way of reasoning. Chances are high that
you find your dream author in a suitably equipped library.

